# Baked potato results - Food Experiment



## bev (Mar 16, 2010)

Please list the carb content of food eaten and then your ratio's and insulin required. Also please say whether you have done a dual wave or split injection etc. **FoodExperiment**

pre-meal
1 x hour level
2 x hour level
3 x hour level
4 x hour level
5 x hour level

Please can you keep this thread 'clean' and just post results as its easier to use as a quick reference for future.Enjoy.Bev


----------



## cazscot (Mar 16, 2010)

250g Baked Potato and snap-pot of heinz reduced sugar/salt baked beans (22.7g carbs).

Pre-meal - 10.2 (don't know what happend there)
1 hours - 11.3
2 hours - 9.4
3 hours - 6.9
4 hours - 6.0

Carol


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2010)

2 medium sweet potatoes.
half a tin of princes tuna chunks in spring water.
2 handfuls of cathdarel cheese lighter chedder.
homemade coleslaw 2 tablespoons.1 carrot grated sliced 300g white cabbage 2 slices of onion 2 tbs mayo and 1 tbs sour cream

for afters i had a banana apple and grape fruit salad with organic yeo valley yogurt.

pre meal-6.2(good start)
1xhour7.2 (up)
2xhour8.0 (seems to be going up every time, last test is always the scariest for me shall see how i am then.)
3xhour 10.4(eek! still thats ok i guess)

Well im impressed i was worried when i thought i might of blown it by making my own coleslaw but seems to be ok. Well done again Bev or is that ben haha

p.s no beans in sight


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 17, 2010)

Baked potato, Baked Beans, Cheese and a little bit of butter.
 25 units of insulin. Taken all in one go.
Cant remember how I got to that now. Oh well we will see

Pre meal level- 5.4 !!! ooooh yeah!!!
1 x hour 7.7  
2 x hour 8.9 Going the wrong way 
3 x hour 9.7 Hmm We will see where this is going. Not as high as I thought though.
4 x hour 9.2
5 x hour 4.6

 Im soooo pleased with these results esp as I thought I'd got it all wrong.

Had hypo at 2am.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 17, 2010)

Did mine yesterday at lunchtime. Had jacket potato beans and cheese, carbs 90g, at a ratio of 1:20g gave 4 units 

pre lunch 4.3
1 hour 8.6
2 hours 9.4
3 hours 11.4
6 hours 14.2


----------



## bev (Mar 17, 2010)

1 x baked potato = 61 carbs
beans = 23 carbs
cheese = counted as 3 carbs for fat
 1 x banana = 22 carbs

109 carbs in total. Dual wave 45/55 over 4 hours. Ratio 1/16. 

pre - meal - 10 (been for run so only corrected cautiously).
1 x hour level - 8.8
2 x hour level - 9.3
3 x hour level - 5 (with one arrow down) (will check in half an hour)
3.5 x hour level - 2.2! (can of coke and check again - long night ahead)
15 minutes after hypo - 6.3 (will check again in an hour) - dont understand whats happened here - unless its the earlier run.

4 x level 4.4 (gave half can coke and 1 small biscuit)

Woke on 12 - i think this is due to all the coke and the biscuit catching up rather than a late spike of potato etc..

Bev


----------



## aymes (Mar 17, 2010)

250g sweet potato with half a tin of tuna, little bit of mayo and 30g grated cheese plus a little bit of spread in the potato, my book tells me that's 55g carbs, i'm surprised it's not a bit more but we'll see.
Trying out a reduction of my evening ratio, seemed to work well yesterday but I'm not entirely sure about it so this could go wrong....
New ratio means 5.5units of insulin (nervous about this!), injected all at the start of the meal.

Start: 6.2
1hr: 7.1
2hr: 5.6
3hr: 5.6 -bizarre!
4hr: 4.1
I would like to sit up to see where it's going now, but have to be up at 530 so going to give in and have a snack then go to bed. Really hope it's not on it's way up for some reason as I'll be high in the morning, but I'm going to get precious little sleep anyway, really don't want to be faffing with hypos tonight!

Update: woke up on 4.5, thank goodness I had that snack (about 25g carbs too)! Pleased with the in range numbers but very confused with what's going on. Have done lots of basal checks recently so really don't think that's it. Novorapid rarely does much to me after the 4hr mark so mightily confused! I do have a terrible cold though so maybe will put it down to that...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 17, 2010)

my dinner:

250g baked potato with cheese (I have no idea what the carbs are  - packet says it has 31.7 per 100g so...63.4 so the potato would work out at 79g carbs - ratio of 1:10 is 8u insulin. 2 bratwurst sausages (maybe 3...dunno yet) no idea of carbs on that...book says prok sausages are 11g carbs each so going on that...2 u so would be 10u! May add in an extra 2u for the cheese and fat later on.

Splitting dose: starting with 6u. (bear in mind now that I have only had 6u, and am now not having any more)

pre: 9.0  (hypo spike there...pre 2u correction)
1 hour 7.2
2 hour 6.1
3 hour 3.9 (scratching my head as I only had 6u with dinner, maybe 2u correction was too much) 
4 hour 2.9 oh dear.......
5 hour 6.5


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok here we go again......

One jacket potato 145 g  = 46 cho
Heinz Reduced sugar and salt baked beans 160 g = 17 cho
cheese (no carbs)

Dual wave of 70/30  total of 5.1 units (split 3.6 / 1.5 u) on a 1:13 ratio 
over 3 hours

Also had Cadburys choc mousse 13 cho bolused separately after.

pre-meal  9.9 (hypo spike for us too)
1 hour    6.9
2 hour    4.2 (dual wave still going so left it and also gave 1/2 small can coke)
3 hour    5.8 (getting nervous, this is unusual, waiting for massive spike)
4 hour    10.6 (here we go, this is more like it, this won't be the coke, won't correct)
5 hour    9.8  (not bad)

Woke at 7.1,  all round not bad actually.   May do a 65/35 next time.  Testing it at school lunch time tomorrow.

Not tried this combination of dual wave before, never have got this meal right yet and have tried all sorts !!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a big jacket potato (250g), no butter, topped with homemade chilli con carne, followed up with a chocolate biscuit. Bolused 12 units NR before meal.

pre-meal 4.2
1 x hour level 8.8
2 x hour level 6.0
3 x hour level 4.4 (I think a weetabix is in order before bed!)
4 x hour level 3.2 - Jelly babies and weetabix, so no 5 hour test for me! I know why this has happened - I have been exercising more lately with the better weather and should have reduced my insulin, perhaps to 10 units. I've already reduced my lantus last night as I was in the 4's all day yesterday. Interesting to see how the meal peaked so quickly though - might have to take my insulin a little earlier before eating next time to try and catch the spike. 
Just checked again at 4.5 hours and I'm back up to 6.2 with the jelly babies so I don't think I need the weetabix.

Scraped through at 4.1 on waking.


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a microwaved jacket, medium size (?) about a third of a tin of baked beans and half a tin of tuna with mayo, and butter in the jacket. Not the most balanced meal.
Guessed at 60 grams of carbs?
I have had a funny day been on my feet all day so may drop like a stone, esp as just out a hot bath!

pre-meal 8.4
1 x hour level washing up man no idea!
2 x hour level 5.4 I may well be shakey stevens soon!
3 x hour level 3.3 shaking like a leaf, consumed lucozade and biscuits up to 7 in ten minutes!
4 x hour level the land of noddy

Waking level 6.1 I was amazed! and pleased! yay!


----------



## Mand (Mar 18, 2010)

Baked potato       = 36 Carbs
Heinz beans         = 26 carbs
Cheese               =   0 carbs

Fruit and Yoghurt  = 31 carbs
                            --------
                            93 carbs. Bolused all up front.

Blood before eating = 5.7
1 hr later              = 3.9 (didn't treat as felt ok)
2 hr later              = 5.3
4 hr later              = 5.6
2.30am                = 6.4
7am today            = 7.4

Bev, Adrienne and other pumpers - what dual wave would you recommend for this, based on the above results?


----------



## sandy (Mar 18, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> ...2 bratwurst sausages (maybe 3...dunno yet) no idea of carbs on that...book says prok sausages are 11g carbs each...



Post a link to this site the other day - not sure how the other carbs here compare to your book - but it might give a guidance when you dont have anything else to go on :

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/generic-bratwurst-806712


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 22, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> ........3xhour 10.4(eek! still thats ok i guess).........


Hi Steff,

I'm far from certain that results such as this are OK for a non-insulin dependent Type 2. I'd recommend that you maybe ought to be trying to avoid results such as this by eating less carbohydrate.

There was a lot of carbohydrate in the meal that you describe eating.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> I'm far from certain that results such as this are OK for a non-insulin dependent Type 2. I'd recommend that you maybe ought to be trying to avoid results such as this by eating less carbohydrate.
> 
> ...



for ME lately that is low.Why pick me out of everyones results by the way?? Its like i have a target on my head saying pick me pick me! There was another on here who was up in similier numbers that is not insulin dependant  as well and i dont see you singling them out !!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yeah I have took exception to this as i tryed my best by getting sweet potato which the lady on my x-pert course told me was the best choice  , tuna in spring water and not the oil, made my own coleslaw and ok maybe the lighter cheese might of been not so good but i try my best.


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 27, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> for ME lately that is low.Why pick me out of everyones results by the way?? Its like i have a target on my head saying pick me pick me! There was another on here who was up in similier numbers that is not insulin dependant  as well and i dont see you singling them out !!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yeah I have took exception to this as i tryed my best by getting sweet potato which the lady on my x-pert course told me was the best choice  , tuna in spring water and not the oil, made my own coleslaw and ok maybe the lighter cheese might of been not so good but i try my best.


Hi Steff,

Just catching up after a few days away - sorry for my late response. Also sorry that you took exception to my post. 

Just to try to explain why I have picked up on you. It's that you seem to be about the only other non-insulin dependent Type 2 (i.e. just the same as me) who is involved in these experiments (I've not noticed the other person that you have referred to). Because of that your results are very much more relevant to me than those from people taking insulin. To be quite truthful, I can't understand anything hardly at all about what people who are taking insulin are doing as far as their results are concerned. Certainly, it seems to be another world and very much more complicated than mine. Insulin is something that I hope to be able to keep away from forever but whether I'll be able to do that only time will tell.

Sorry once again if I have upset you. I'll try to steer clear in future.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2010)

I wont mention the other person as there not here to defend themselves.


----------



## hellbell84 (Jul 4, 2017)

do you guys not eat anything the 5 or 6 hours after having lunch?! I am a snacker so couldn't have lunch at 12pm for exactly and then nothing til 6pm for dinner!


----------



## Lyn Smith (Jul 8, 2017)

I find sweet potato shoots up my bgs almost as much as an ordinary spud.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2017)

hellbell84 said:


> do you guys not eat anything the 5 or 6 hours after having lunch?! I am a snacker so couldn't have lunch at 12pm for exactly and then nothing til 6pm for dinner!


What I tend to do is allow for a mid-afternoon snack when I give my lunchtime dose of insulin - levels might start to drop and need a boost about 3 hours after lunch, in which case I can have a snack to elevate them until evening meal  If I find my levels haven't dropped then I'll still usually have a snack, but a non/low carb one, like cheese or nuts


----------

